# ACS Studio Rhinestone software for Graphtec Cutters



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard from Gary this afternoon that they reached an agreement with CADLink and the Graphtec driver has now been added to ACS Studio and will be up on his web site tomorrow. The cost is $599. I hope I'm not violating any rules, but I was asked by members in other threads to let everyone know if and when the Graphtec driver would be added. It will cut to the CE and the Craft Robo Pro, is dongled software, and comes with the 10 rhinestone fonts. Let me know if you have any questions... although the answers may need to wait until tomorrow! I'm very excited for all of you who were eager to have this made available.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great info SandyMcC!!!!

I am excited to be able to use the ACS software w/ my Graphtec ce5000-60 for rhinestone template design & cutting!!!!

Finally and option for Graphtec owners!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I kind of thought you'd be happy to see this, Mrs. Bacon! I know there are several others who were also eager to see this made available and, as you know, I'm hooked on this software. I eagerly look forward to providing more free videos on my blog as more users get the software and have suggestions for what they'd like to learn how to do.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow haha go figure it would be available now that I just sold my graphtec cutter hehe. Just kidding, I will seriously have to be looking at what my next move will be though. This is really a great thing for alot of people to be able to consider, to utilize their current cutters in this way  Great job.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

any specific graphictec required or is it generic enough it should work with most of them



SandyMcC said:


> I heard from Gary this afternoon that they reached an agreement with CADLink and the Graphtec driver has now been added to ACS Studio and will be up on his web site tomorrow. The cost is $599. I hope I'm not violating any rules, but I was asked by members in other threads to let everyone know if and when the Graphtec driver would be added. It will cut to the CE and the Craft Robo Pro, is dongled software, and comes with the 10 rhinestone fonts. Let me know if you have any questions... although the answers may need to wait until tomorrow! I'm very excited for all of you who were eager to have this made available.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

agensop said:


> any specific graphictec required or is it generic enough it should work with most of them


According to Accugraphic, it works with the CE 5000-60 and the Craft Robo Pro only.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks sandy



SandyMcC said:


> According to Accugraphic, it works with the CE 5000-60 and the Craft Robo Pro only.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, it's been two weeks. Who did what with what?


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the information, Sandy! Been outa the loop for a couple of days. I am going to wait and see when the verdict is in on this, and keep my fingers crossed. 
1. Now, this is similar software that the ACS made machines use, correct? 
2.Does that mean Corel Draw is not needed? 
3. If I purchase this software for the Graphtec CR Pro, does this mean I will be able to pay you for your on-line classes?
I just need to keep it straight! Good job!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sportkids said:


> 1. Now, this is similar software that the ACS made machines use, correct?


This is exactly the same software that the ACS machine use. 




sportkids said:


> 2.Does that mean Corel Draw is not needed?


That's correct. You do not need Corel Draw as our software is a fully functional vector program, complete with tracing, designing, text functions, and more.



sportkids said:


> 3. If I purchase this software for the Graphtec CR Pro, does this mean I will be able to pay you for your on-line classes?
> I just need to keep it straight! Good job!!


If you order the software through Accugraphic and ask to be marked as one of my customers, you receive 2 hours of phone/VNC classes for free. Then, if you need more, you can buy them.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Well, it's been two weeks. Who did what with what?


Well , great news Terry!!!!!

The ACS rhinestone software for Graphtec cutters is now 399.99!!!!! ...at the buy-acs web site!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I know I found the iDesignR thing and got all excited about it but I think I would choose the ACS software if I were to have to make that decision today.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I saw the Graphtec Software. I left 2 mesages for Graphtec, but they didn't return my call. I have been disappointed when calling their California Office. Not very good customer service. They haven't posted anything in the forum about rhinestone sytems/software. I wanted to inquire about the new software. Probably my lucky day they didn't call back..If the cost of the ACS Software has been 
reduced, I am definitely going them. The two hours of support included wih Sandy will be valuable to me!
For once in my life, I didn't rush to purchase! (that was reeeally..hard for me)


----------

